

Ask HN: Quick Ways To Make Money As a Web Dev - relm86

My start up just failed and I spent all my money on trying to get it to work.  I need to make some quick cash to make rent and pay my basic bills not to mention pay my credit cards down.  I can program in PHP and Python along with knowing drupal, wordpress, and a few frontend frameworks like bootstrap.
======
almost
Best way to quickly make money as a web dev is to be paid to write code :) you
could start by making yourself contactable here (there's no email in your
profile)

~~~
relm86
Thanks I added it to my profile and here it is also rafael@simpleindustry.com

------
_smaugh
Same question here. (rant) I'm based in Australia and have found very
difficult to land a full-time Job for an Entry level web developer. (adding
I'm international, on a temporary working visa). freelance sites promote races
to find the lower bidder and Job seeking boards are full of recruiters who
usually ask for 5+ years of commercial experience in every known to man
JavaScript framework + ASP.Net, PHP, SOAP, REST, LAMP environment and Cloud-
based VPS what ever that means to the recruiter. (I feel relieved already) If
any of you have read this far, my portfolio is on <http://smaugh.net/> and I'm
available for hire!

~~~
zachlatta
I've found that it's all about the connections you make. Are there any nearby
hackathons or meetups? They're great opportunities to get connected.

Also, not sure if this is intentional, but your carousal image looks a bit
funny on larger screens <http://i.imgur.com/nTuf63B.jpg>

~~~
_smaugh
Hey Zach thank you for the heads-up, the carousel is intentional. However, it
is worth checking if you found it estrange.

------
acefell
Pretty sure there are a bunch of start-ups out there with non-technical
founders looking for web devs to build out down and dirty mvps. Can't imagine
you have to look too hard.

~~~
relm86
I'm not in the Valley and not sure how to get in contact with these people.

~~~
dirktheman
The seeking freelancers thread seems like an excellent start:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5637667>

~~~
almost
That is a great way to find some extra work but I've found it only works well
if you post within a few hours of the thread starting. Watch out for it on the
1st of every month!

------
mythriel
why did your startup fail?

~~~
relm86
Long story short my co-founder quit after we got rejected a second time when
making it to the final round of an accelerator program. After she had quit she
still wanted a very large sum of equity for all the design work along with the
domain name which she owned. I ran out of money and couldn't come to an
agreement with her so I had to just give up the idea.

